# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  where is carmella

## stacyefc

i must of missed a episode or something cos on todays sindi was going "come back carmella" when she was on about her new boss.  i was just wondering where is she?

----------


## Jojo

Already covered in your other post - she went away with the wrestler Toadie was seeing

----------


## Debs

did she!!

----------


## stacyefc

yeah but when did she go i must of missed a episode and like what did connor say

----------


## kirsty_g

it was ages ago

----------

